# Laid up insurance



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a question about laid up insurance - is it a specific stipulation on all types of cover that i keep it in a garage?

The problem i have is the garage at home is full of junk and i realy would like to have some sort of laid up policy on the car as its off the road for major resto work.

Ta in advance!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know of anyone that does laid up insurance these days, other than under a classic/cherished car policy. I'm pretty sure most of these will require it to be in a garage.

What car & value is it?


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Its a Mini (1990), it was insured for £1600 agreed value in the condition its in atm, its really for peice of mind, the engine is 2k's worth and the car carries a lot of sentimental value so i would like tho have some sort of cover on it, even tho its not taxed or MOT'd


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't you just keep your current policy going? It may cost you a bit more than a FT Laid up policy (if you can get one) but at least you will still get your agreed value if anything happened.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

I would have done, but i have transfered it to a another mini which i bought as a stop gap whilst i do the project.

I have been thinking it maybe better to put it on a proper classic car policy., if i can't get laid up insurance


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You can get laid up ADF&T under a classic car policy, but again the garaging may be a problem. I take it the car has been modified, or is it £2k of restoration work on the engine? Not many classic car insurers will cover modified vehicles, so it limits your market again unfortunately.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

The car is standard. But the 2k that went on the engine was a rebuild with some performance related work (+0.20'' overbore, cam, head) and rebuilt g/box.

Bugger - looks like i might have to insure the car tptf.

I am planning in the spring to pull the engine out and put it in the stop gap car, and drop the std spec engine from the stop gap in! 

Its complicated i know!:lol:


----------

